# uncarpeted bunks



## waterboy (Aug 14, 2010)

Why even bother using carpet on the bunk boards under a tinboat? Water sealed 2x4's wide side up should be enough for loading/unloading and trailoring the boat, right??? 

Anyone do/did it this way before and have problems?


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 15, 2010)

I think the carpet helps protect the bottom of the boat from getting scractched up. I know it doesnt make the boat slide any easier, at least not mine. 

I have some of that cutting board material, accually I have a sheet of it, use on work benches and most of it will cover my work bench, teh rest will go on my bunks, and Im thinking of removing the carpet if it looks bad.


----------



## Usmctanker (Aug 22, 2010)

Where did you get the "cutting board" material?


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 22, 2010)

Usmctanker said:


> Where did you get the "cutting board" material?



see here 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12465


and other posts in the "trailers" section - do a search for bunk boards


----------



## Hard H2O (Aug 22, 2010)

I boght a roll of bunk carpet from Cabela's. It definitly does help the boat slide on and off versus bare pressure treated. It was not very expensive.


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Pressure treated and aluminum dont play well with each other. The chemicals in the pressure treated lumber will cause a chemical reaction with the aluminum in your boat and it will eat holes in the aluminum.


----------



## Jovush (Sep 18, 2010)

Has anyone used the plastic decking planks for bunks. Looks like it would work but not sure of the composition.


----------

